# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  New member

## sphannaby

Hi, 
Came across this forum while looking for some decking ideas.
I'm based in UK but hoping some of the same principles used in Aus will work in the UK

----------


## r3nov8or

Welcome. Hope we can help  :Smilie:

----------

